

Your 404 is lame - phankinson
http://your404islame.com

======
alexholehouse
Only one of the example sites seemed to have custom 404s. Unless I'm doing it
"wrong", which I'm more than willing to accept may be the case?

yayyyyy!- <http://yonenlabs.com/imaginarypage>

booo - <http://scarfilms.com/imaginarypage> (this is just a standard not found
error!)

booo - <http://www.wryandginger.com/imaginarypage>

booo - <http://tether.com/imaginarypage>

BUT - I like the idea, I like your designs, and I think an obvious, flat and
low fee is great!

------
infinity
It is ok to put something funny on the 404 page and the pages for the other
errors. But a proper and useful 404 error page will not only entertain lost
visitors, but guide them back to existing pages of a website.

A sitemap and possibly a search input field are a good idea.

------
andor
Their own 404 page: <http://your404islame.com/non-existing-page>

